# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Corte em pavona

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas noites preciso de dar uns cortes na minha pavona, mas vou ter que fazer no aquario, gostava de saber se a algum problema? Ja agora tenho um alicate de corte mas nao de propagaçao, ha problema?
Outra coisa aqui no forum mostra como fazer mas utilizam super cola eu tenho uma cola que é a Korallen-Zucht Speedglue coral and stone glue(http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...bee5e39b25893a) posso tambem usar essa?
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  Anthony

Que tal assim:

http://www.coralfrags.org/coral-propagation/pavona

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas julio 
Sim ja tinha conhecimento de esse site, mas nao responde a minha pergunta.




> mas vou ter que fazer no aquario, gostava de saber se a algum problema?





> tenho um alicate de corte mas nao de propagaçao, ha problema?





> aqui no forum mostra como fazer mas utilizam super cola eu tenho uma cola que é a Korallen-Zucht Speedglue coral and stone glue(http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...sid=e3d05b0d6b 38893a99bee5e39b25893a) posso tambem usar essa


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

oi ninguem me da uma ajudinha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Anthony  :Olá:  

Retira o coral e faz o corte e cfixação dele num pequeno recipiente (alguidar, tijela, etc..). É normal o coral libertar algum muco ao ser retirado ou mesmo partido. Esse muco pode irritar outros seres no teu sistema. Por isso ser importante fazeres isso num recipiente a parte.


Qualquer alicate dá, desde que parte o coral como queres e não o esmagues.

Sim. Podes usar a cola Korallen-Zucht Speedglue

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Xiiiiii o problema e mesmo esse retira lo de la!! Para isso tenho que tirar bue rochas!!! Tou lixado!!!!

----------

